# How are you wearing your devil blush



## vmb8706 (Oct 11, 2008)

I got my devil blush about two days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,but I cant really put together the perfect look with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,Should I try pairing it with another blush ? any suggetions,I really dont want to have to swap this but its slowly heading there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pics are moreeeeee than welcome


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 11, 2008)

I saw a tutorial on YouTube. This same person also did a FOTD here. Looks like she used a 187 for the devil blush. I here the 187 is good with highly bright and pigmented blushes. 

good luck lol

YouTube - MAC for Manish Arora Part 2: Tutorial


----------



## couturesista (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not, it's sold out, and I'm very sad about it but on a brighter note, congrats to u for snagging one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm not, it's sold out, and I'm very sad about it but on a brighter note, congrats to u for snagging one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
Well, actually you can get from one of the pro store... they take phone orders. It's a permanent pro item.


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 12, 2008)

i came in here to spread a little "hateration" since i didn't get this blush!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have fun with it, play and experiment-it may go great with e/s and lippies that you wouldn't even consider.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 12, 2008)

I have tried it a couple a ways but I don't have any pics.  You can try it with a blush like Format and then put Devil on top of it.  I like to highlight with an MSF like Gold Deposit.  I've found that it looks great with earth tones or yellows.  For example:  Naked Lunch, Tempting, Bronze and Embark for an earthy look and Nylon, Chrome Yellow and a little Firespot for a brighter look.


----------

